# Pig Candy recipe?



## keywesmoke (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't find one here, maybe the search function is steering me away. I defrosted a bunch of stuff including bacon and want to make some pig candy. Anyone have a recipe?


----------



## monty (Nov 15, 2007)

Seems to me that Dutch posted a recipe for that under a different name wayyyyy back. I'll look for it.

Cheers!


----------



## seaham358 (Nov 16, 2007)

When I made it all I did was get some thick sliced bacon and coat both sides with brown sugar. I put this in a aluminum pan and smoked until the beacon was done.  I had it on the hot side of my smoker and it came out great.


----------



## monty (Nov 16, 2007)

Check this out!

http://karagitz.blogspot.com/2005/09...-bacon_28.html

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 16, 2007)

that went str8 into my bookmarks............

another "CANDY", was that video of chicken fried bacon........summin like that.....i can't locate that video........it was shot down in texas.......where ELSE?


d88de


----------



## keywesmoke (Nov 16, 2007)

I know there's cayenne in the sugar mix........thought this would be around here.


----------



## keywesmoke (Nov 16, 2007)

Found it and Q-view of it. Want to try Pig Peckers too.....smoked bacon-wrapped link sausage rolled in 1/2 cup brown sugar and 1/4 teaspoon cayenne. Dang! 

http://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogs...pig-tails.html


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 16, 2007)

It is posted here somewhere I tried it. Let me see if I saved it someplace ...


Nope can't find it. I remember it was brown sugar. According to my log all I used was brown sugar and apple juice spritz.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Will bacon brittle do? 

Bacon Brittle


MAKES ABOUT 1 POUND
1 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup light corn syrup
1/2 cup water
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon baking soda
1⁄2-3⁄4 tsp. salt
3/4 cup chopped pecans
1 cup cooked bacon bits (about 12 ounces uncooked bacon)
Grease or butter a large nonstick baking sheet.
In a medium heavy saucepan, combine the sugar, corn syrup and water over medium heat. Stir until the sugar dissolves and the syrup comes to a boil. Attach a candy thermometer to the pan, increase the heat to high, and cook, without stirring, until the mixture reaches 290 degrees. 

Remove from the heat.

Stir in the butter, vanilla, baking soda, salt pecans and bacon bits. The mixture will foam. 
When it stops foaming, pour the hot mixture onto the prepared baking sheet as thinly as possible. Use a silicone spatula or a buttered spatula to spread.
Cool at least 10 minutes before breaking into pieces. Store in a covered container.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn girl, even though thats not BBQ, that sound's pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





And i thought i had heard it all!!


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't go wrong if bacon is involved.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




(should be my motto)


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you have to refrigerate this?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 16, 2007)

Debi, it usually doesn't last very long..but if I have any leftover, I stick it in the fridge.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 16, 2007)

d88de!...Here's that link ya were lookin' for:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfbTO0GlONU*


At least I THINK this is the one you were hunting!...


----------



## teacup13 (Nov 16, 2007)

i just use dark brown sugar and a little bit of cayenne pepper

as Deb said, spritz with apple juice


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 16, 2007)

And that is all there is to it....good stuff!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Nov 17, 2007)

Made these last night and took them to my local bar to give to friends. BIG HIT! Nice sweet bite, chewy and a slight hot finish from the cayenne. Great with cold beer. Success. 
Breakfast links, wrapped in bacon, rolled (I rolled heavy) in brown sugar and cayenne, then smoked at 250 for 2.5 with apple. By the time I got the smoker hot, the brown sugar had melted into the bacon, so they don't look coated but they are. Some came out black but they all tasted great.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 17, 2007)

just LOOKING at them, my blood sugar went up 100 points.........

good job

d88de


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 17, 2007)

MMMmmmm keywesmoke, those look fantastic!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Nov 17, 2007)

Pig candy can be made very easily by just pushing thick slice bacon into brown sugar and then into the smoker. Light brown and dark brown sugar make for completely different tastes. Light brown is sweeter and dark brown provides a slightly bitter taste. Debi, I would say that since the meat doesn't become as dry as jerky dehydration that it probably should be refrigerated. I refrig mine.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

I remember from the original post (was it brennan?) saying he kept some in a baggie in his back pocket. Now I'll have to try and search again or it'll drive me nuts!


----------

